# Car Stutters When Idling or at Low RPM



## vi3t_blu3 (Sep 3, 2008)

I just bought a '99 maxima from an auction place. 
150k+ miles on it, starts fine, but when im like sitting in one place with the engine turned on, it sometimes starts to stutter
like shaky a little i guess.
I've heard of this problem but im just wanting more info on how to treat it.
At low rpms, it'll start to shake/stutter, but when im going pretty fast, there isnt a problem

any help?

also sometimes when i start my car, the electrical systems (radio/wipers/clock) wont turn on until i shake it a little bit
any ideas ?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

i would check for a misfire first. you may have a bad coil or injector


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Also check your plugs and wires, make sure they arent worn.


----------



## speedymax99 (Sep 30, 2008)

your best way it to see if you have a check engine light on. and start from their


----------



## pock3t (Dec 11, 2008)

could also be your vac hoses.. make sure there's no leak..


----------



## philliphang (Jan 27, 2009)

check your injector coils, fuel injectors, maf sensor and also look at the idle air control valve. IACV.


----------



## bookerbr (Mar 30, 2007)

I have had the same issue with my 95 maxima. Will any of the items that were suggested to check come up with a code reader?


----------



## philliphang (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah code readers should read that!


----------

